# Horse to Trailer Size - Advice Needed



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

I should also add when I tow our 26 foot travel trailer, I pretty much drive 10 and 2 and roughly 5-7 mph below the speed limit. I take corners very slowly and allow LOTS of room for braking. I pull away from stops slowly.

To say I am confident but very defensive and cautious when towing would be accurate.


----------



## armyrdr (Sep 23, 2013)

From what I've been told the butt chain should sit half way between the hocks and the top of the tail. So yours looks fine. It probably couldn't hurt to add a top piece to your door to make it taller. 
Is this trailer listed on craigslist? I want to say I saw it on there.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

armyrdr said:


> From what I've been told the butt chain should sit half way between the hocks and the top of the tail. So yours looks fine. It probably couldn't hurt to add a top piece to your door to make it taller.
> Is this trailer listed on craigslist? I want to say I saw it on there.


If it is on Craig's list it is because of the previous owner. I haven't listed it.

My husband had the bearing completely replaced for the three tires and the electrical has been updated. 

I chipped out the peeling paint from inside the tack room and painted the tack room, the plywood, and the manger area in a bright white semi-gloss. I must say, it looks much nicer. I am hoping that the brighter walls and cone will give it a more spacious feeling for the horse. It definitely looks nicer to my eye at least.

We are going to install a saddle rack this week and I am going to find a way to affix a large feed bowl to the front manger for hay/soaked pellets to help keep down the mess and hay flying around during transit.

We have now officially put more into the trailer than its purchase price. LOL.


----------



## armyrdr (Sep 23, 2013)

My mare wears a fly mask all the time but when I put hay in the trailer, I have my gelding wear one too to help prevent stuff from getting into his eyes. Just an extra protective layer.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

armyrdr said:


> My mare wears a fly mask all the time but when I put hay in the trailer, I have my gelding wear one too to help prevent stuff from getting into his eyes. Just an extra protective layer.


Thank you! I hadn't thought about using a fly mask. That is a good idea.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Is it bad that my first thought when I saw the pics from behind is him pooping and it flying at the cars behind you? LOL I think the picture just makes it look like his butt is right on the door, especially the one with his tail over it, which makes me think of that.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

evilamc said:


> Is it bad that my first thought when I saw the pics from behind is him pooping and it flying at the cars behind you? LOL I think the picture just makes it look like his butt is right on the door, especially the one with his tail over it, which makes me think of that.


He did poop while inside the trailer. And, yes, it hit both sides of the door. 

The door does not "push" into him, but there is no excess room for him to move forward and back. The butt bar is up next to the door and touches Sam.

If he poops it could very well hit the street. (Can I get a ticket for that?) Hey, if someone it tailgating close enough to my horse trailer to get pooped on... serves em right! :twisted:


Armyrdr... How would one go about raising the door higher or adding another piece to the door?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would get a ball extender and lower the ball so it sits level. Looks like he fits. If it were safe I would use it if that is all I could afford. I am not sure about your comment about the seller not taking it back. No one would it is an as is sale.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> I would get a ball extender and lower the ball so it sits level. Looks like he fits. If it were safe I would use it if that is all I could afford. I am not sure about your comment about the seller not taking it back. No one would it is an as is sale.


 
To explain, I bought it sight unseen based on a coworker of my husband's. She offered to pick it up in OK from her FIL and bring it to Kansas where my husband could hook it to his truck. I wasn't given an opportunity to view it myself until it landed in my driveway.

I sent a letter with my payment that I wanted to verify the trailer first and load my horse. IF it did not work out, I would expect to cancel the deal. In my letter, I stated if those terms were not satisfactory, to not cash my check and keep the trailer because it would be better to walk away.

Since I was not notified that the deal was off, I figured my terms were acceptable. After it landed in my driveway and I saw the fit I immediately called the coworker and was told by the coworker's husband I was being hysterical.

So.... same old addage. The only people that will screw you are the ones you know because you allow them the opportunity.

I asked for measurements and was told it fit their stallion with a saddle on its back. I asked for the breed (for reference) and was told a full size horse. 

That's the only reason... I should have driven out to OK with my money or met my husband at the office before it was attached to his truck. Once he attached it my check was cashed.

I'm feeling much more secure with everyone's comments. I had no idea how how the door should fit and whether or not he needed enough space to do the Rumba while we were tooling down the road.

It is completely roadworthy now. The tires and bearings alone have us up to the purchase price. My hubbie didn't spare a dime in picking out good quality rubber.

I'll look at getting an extender to make it more even.


----------



## armyrdr (Sep 23, 2013)

AQHSam said:


> Armyrdr... How would one go about raising the door higher or adding another piece to the door?


Ok brainstorming hat on:
1. saw off the metal lip at the top of the door and replace wood in door with taller piece. Be sure to make smooth edges around door corners because we just never know what he could do back there.
2. add a small metal piece with wood with new hinges and new lock on the opposite side. Like a mini door.
3. fabricate taller door, all one piece. No new hinges required and it would probably look neater.

I think any half decent welding shop could do the last 2 options.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

armyrdr said:


> Ok brainstorming hat on:
> 1. saw off the metal lip at the top of the door and replace wood in door with taller piece. Be sure to make smooth edges around door corners because we just never know what he could do back there.
> 2. add a small metal piece with wood with new hinges and new lock on the opposite side. Like a mini door.
> 3. fabricate taller door, all one piece. No new hinges required and it would probably look neater.
> ...


Thank you! THat is a great brainstorming hat you own. I am so out of my element. At one time I thought I was one of those mechanically handy women. I've added new sinks and bath cabinets, refinished cabinets, changed my furnace control, dropped in a new electrical outlet.

Sort of house handy, you know?

But, yea. Totally out of my element when someone says: you can fabricate a new door for the back of the trailer. You might as well be asking me to build an iridium energy source. :lol:


----------



## armyrdr (Sep 23, 2013)

You may not be able to do the door yourself, requires metal bending tools, possibly a torch and welding stuff, but a welder's shop could have it done in a day.


----------

